

We Predict Airfaires - FLYR
http://getflyr.com/
Are you a developer? We&#x27;ve got something for you. Get access to our Airfare Prediction API at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getflyr.com&#x2F;
======
palakchokshi
Date picker is broken on home page. I can't select any date from the picker.
The results are not very informative. Risk the price will go up doesn't tell
me the time frame. Moreover your claim that you predict airfares is misleading
since what you do predict is probabilities of airfare rising or falling.

------
FLYR
Thanks for the comment, here are more in depth info on what we do and how we
do it: [http://story.getflyr.com/post/88989665178/taking-the-
guesswo...](http://story.getflyr.com/post/88989665178/taking-the-guesswork-
out-of-airfares)

